# ISO casting/stabilizing equipment



## HuntsvilleTurner (Sep 9, 2018)

I'm not sure if this is the correct forum to post this in, but I may be in the market soon to start casting. Anybody have any decent equipment they wouldn't mind getting rid of to a newbie for a good price?


----------

